# Suche jemanden zum Werben



## MrSpockEnter (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Nach langer Pause des Spielens, habe ich Anfang des Jahres wieder angefangen zu spielen.

*Doch erst einmal etwas zu mir:*
    -Ich heiße Franz

    -Ich bin männlich 

    -Ich bin 22 Jahre jung

    -Ich studiere Physik

    -Ich bin Rollenspiel -und Serienfan
 

Meinen Main habe ich bereits ordentlich ausgerüstet und mich wieder zurecht gefunden im Spiel.^^
Jedoch spiele ich ungern einen einzigen Charakter, würde deshalb noch gerne andere Charaktere hochleveln;

Zwar dauert das Leveln nicht mehr so lange wie früher, trotzdem ist das "Werbt einen Freund"-Angebot sehr verlockend,
da die 300Prozent mehr Exp und das Leveln verschenken schon für sich spricht. 

...und Multiboxing habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, beziehungsweise, macht auch nicht immer Spaß mit sich alleine zu spielen. 
Falls ihr Interesse habt mit mir schnell zu leveln, also ihr keinen Account habt oder euer Account nicht älter als einen Monat ist, 

könnt ihr mich hier gerne anschreiben, damit ich euch werben kann;
nur in diesen Fällen können wir die Boni benutzen.

Die_ Fraktion ist mir egal_, mein Main ist zwar Horde, doch darauf lege ich mich bei meinen Twinks nicht so fest.
_TS oder ähnliches ist nicht Pflicht_, hängt von euch ab.
Ich hoffe das wir länger als nur in der Levelphase in Kontakt bleiben werden, und die Zeit danach auch gemeinsam Nutzen um in WoW etwas zu unternehmen(Erfolge farmen, Dungeons, PvP  )

Ich möchte jedoch darum bitten, dass es Verständnis dafür gibt, falls ich aufgrund von Studium oder Job nicht jeden Tag spielen kann.

Trotzdem sollte dies kein Problem bereiten.
Ich hoffe wir gehen das ganze spaßig an.

 

*Was ich biete:*

   -WoW-Erfahrung

   -lockere Stimmung(darauf lege besonders ich wert )

   -Start- und Levelgold
   -Spaß

 

 

_Schreibt mir hier oder eine private Nachricht._


----------



## MrSpockEnter (22. Februar 2017)

/push

 

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche.


----------

